#ubuntu-centroamerica 2012-06-23
<elopio> El día del usuario de #Ubuntu empezará en 5 minutos. Entren al chat: http://ur1.ca/9jz4l
<Morell_> elopio, luego de pegar la clave me sale el mensaje de: descifrado fallido. Clave secreta no disponible
<elopio> Morell_: ese es el mismo error que le apareció a bobitron.
<Morell_> afirma
<Morell_> me sale el mensaje inmediatamente no me deja precionar control+d
<elopio> Morell_: cuando escribís gpg y enter, qué  pasa?
<Morell_> gpg: Adelante teclee su mensaje...
<elopio> y ahí pegás el cuerpo del mensaje, que es como http://paste.ubuntu.com/1056341/ ?
<Morell_> afirmativo
<Morell_> ya creo que ya se por qué...
<Morell_> lo estoy haciendo en otra máquina...!!
<Morell_> elopio, cómo puedo importar mi clave en mi laptop con xubuntu?
<Morell_> ya la he exportado desde la otra pc en el seahorce
<elopio> Morell_: es más sencillo importarla del servidor
<elopio> en seahorse le das remota > encontrar claves remotas
<elopio> perdón, me tengo que ir.
<Morell_> tendría que instalar seahorce en xubuntu entonces...
<Morell_> ok gracias...
<elopio> Morell_: sí, más sencillo.
<carlooos_28> hola elopio
<elopio> hol carlooos_28
<carlooos_28> no pude estar en la charla de python, hubo alguna presentación?
<elopio> carlooos_28: todas las bitácoras están en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
<carlooos_28> ok gracias, soy nuevo jejjep
<elopio> carlooos_28: no hay problema.
<elopio> bienvenido.
<carlooos_28> Ok Gracias...
<carlooos_28> eres desarrolador elopio
<elopio> carlooos_28: a veces.
<elopio> trabajo een aseguramiento de la calidad.
<carlooos_28> aa Ok
